# tank



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi every one.
What is the best way to keep algi to a minimum in my tank. I do have a algi eater in my tank but the algi grows to fast.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

How long do you leave your lights on every day? Can you tell us your water parameters?


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

My lights is on for about 8 hour. I do not understand the other question you asking


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Give us the test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Phosphate too if you have it.

Most often excess algae is due to excess nutrients like nitrate and excess light. Possible solutions could include feed less, larger water changes to get your nitrates down and reducing the hours of light.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

What type of fish is the "algea Eater"?


----------



## johangreyling15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Zebra pleco


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't leave your light on for so long and maybe try purchasing a couple of plecos


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree with reducing the light period, but I don't find plecos to be a solution to algae problems; they're more of a novelty in my experience.

Overfeeding is a common cause for excessive algae growth, especially in those new to fishkeeping, but without a water test it's hard to say.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

Try a couple small Chinese algae eaters. They work much better than pleco. They cleaned up my glass tank in two days!
Joe.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

you really want a good algae eating fish get a flying fox. they're hard to find but they'll do a much better job than anything else. Other than reducing lighting the other thing that could reduce algae is reducing the amount of uneaten food and fish waste, by more water changes, better filtration. or only feeding what is consumed in 5 minutes.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

what else is in the tank? How long has it been setup? Any sunlight hitting the tank? Any plants in the tank? Water change routine?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My $.02.

Algae thrives on excess nutrients. You should add some live plants, especially floating ones, to use up the excess nutrients. Also, make sure that you keep up with your weekly water changes. I do 40% weekly, but it will vary based on your stocking levels.

Chinese algae eaters, which aren't really Chinese, are among the worst fish that you can buy. They are decent algae eaters when young, but then get nasty as they get older. I prefer bristlenose plecs. Also, you need to provide any algae eaters with supplemental food so that they don't starve. I add frozen slices of zucchini and algae tablets.


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

what size tank, and what filter... Your filter may be too weak


----------

